
Does performance matter? - walkingolof
With the recent announcement of ScyllaDB, a C++ challenger to Cassandra claiming 10x performance gains, have we seen a the start of a trend of moving from JVM&#x2F;CLR to native ?
======
ddorian43
Only ones I know that follow an architecture similar to ScyllaDB are aerospike
(talks directly to storage) and voltdb(partitioned on cores), while most other
projects are in golang/java so I think the answer is not enough.

Also, there are many posts that show that dedicated servers have much better
latency/performance compared to vps, but ~everyone still follows the ec2
bandwagon.

